# Wicket-Projekt: Klasse LoggerFactory fehlt



## JavaFips (6. Mai 2010)

Hallo, woran scheitert das hier, s. Screenshot? :














.


----------



## mvitz (6. Mai 2010)

Die beiden JARs gehören in den Ordner lib unter WEB-INF. Default befindet sich dieser in einem Eclipse-Web-Projekt unter /webapp/WEB-INF/lib

Anschließend werden die Libraries auch nicht mehr direkt unter Libraries, sondern unter "Web App Libaries" geführt.


----------



## JavaFips (13. Mai 2010)

(Geht jetzt, danke, bin aber jetzt wieder vor allem mit
NetBeans am Machen, hält die Sache überschaubarer.  )


----------

